# 2005 nissan sentra overheats



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

So, I've done some research on these forums about these cars overheating. Something about maybe the head gasket going bad? I did do a coolant flush but it seems the liquid didn't stay in that plastic jug in there long, its all gone now. Leakage anywhere? I haven't had my oil changed since september (oops!) Anyone have a rough estimate of how much I could get charged for this to get fixed?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

UPDATE: So, I went to tires plus and they did some sort of analysis on my car and found the leak where the head gasket is. So, this is gonna cost a lot of money...he said between $900 and $1500...so lets see what happens.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may not necessarily have a blown head gasket. It could be any number of other reasons.
- Air in the system.
- Plugged up radiator.
- Bad thermostat.
- Bad water pump.

If you suspect a blown head gasket, do a compression test on all cylinders first.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

what about the power train warranty? See if nissan can do something. did they run the dye and UV light test in the coolant? do you have coolant in the oil? 

chris 03 SE-R


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

if you are are covered under power train warranty take it to Nissan. i had the same problem and took it to nissan. they actaully replaced the whole engine for me. It took time like over a month but after fighting got it replaced.


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

*UPDATE*

So, this is what happened. I took this into Tires Plus(they suck) and said I had pits in the head...they fixed that problem but now they fucked up the idle. The car at idle sits at 100-300 rpms at idle...they said they don't know what happened, and then on their paper diagnosis they claimed I brought it in there like that. So, I called up their corporate office to let them know that they fucked up my car...so I told em I'll take it somewhere to get it fixed and they fit the bill. I took this to Nissan and Nissan said they won't touch it since I have aftermarket header, exhaust, pulley, and short ram intake. So, I was fucked up out of loss there. So, I went back to my exhaust place meineke, the ones that left me with a SES light when I first got my exhaust, and they are fixing it. It's been a week and I haven't heard anything...but I did get a phone call from meineke telling me that whoever did work on my car still did not fix the leaking issue of the anti-freeze. I think someone is going to court here soon. I'm still without my car because its at the shop. Tires Plus charged me $1500 for all of this...I think I'm about to get my money back.

oh I have 75k miles on my car so the powertrain warranty is toast!


----------



## xtheeliminator (Mar 16, 2009)

now i am DEFINITELY re thinking buying a b15... but man i HOPE u get ur money back and ur car fixed... and make sure u update this thread once u find out what the 'real' problem was.. and how much it cost u.

and good luck!


----------



## carparts.abhi1 (Mar 27, 2009)

How it can be fixed?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

UPDATE:

Ok this is going to court now. Tires Plus fucked up my timing belt and some other shit. They didn't even clamp on some of the vacuume hoses. I took the car to Meineke to get it fixed and they cracked the exhaust manifold while doing the head work. They did a shit ass job. I have a video of how my car idles. So, now tires plus will be paying for the cost of getting my car fixed, which now Nissan quoted me a minimum of $600 to get the timing belt back on track if thats the only thing thats wrong with it. And then I will be getting my money back that Tires Plus ripped me off for. Long story short ladies and gentlemen, get your car fixed at the dealership, no matter how much they sing no, tell them that you bought it there and its there car and they made it, it might be expensive but shit you'll go through more hassles than anything. Boycott Tires Plus, they should not be allowed to do any more work than just tires, they'll fuck your shit UP!


----------

